# upgrading

## hedmo

a week ago my mother board stoped working.so i decided to upgrade and was wondering if there is something 

that i have to do more then rebuild my kernel   :Question: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Thats the minimum you must do, as your hardware will be changed.

Change CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS to suit your new CPU.  If you use -march=native, no changes are required.

If you also upgrade your CPU you will need to rebuild other things to take advantage of the new instructions it provides. There is no hurry for this step and it can happen naturally with updates.

----------

## hedmo

okej i did not know that i need to make that mutch

i am going to upgrade à LOT or allmost all

m2n dh to m4a89td PRO

athlon x2 64 am2 to am3

ddr2 to ddr3 

and ati radeon hd 2900 xt x1 to x2 crossfire

so there is a bit upgrade but i did not think i

had to change My make.conf

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

but if that so i am happy to have some advice to

go on  

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## krinn

you got the advice already from neddy nothing more to add

----------

## hedmo

JIPPY My Box is up running  :Laughing:  got some problem with My

network.i can not fix it My self.My lspci tells me that its à

realtek RTL8111/816?Bbut i have tryed to fix stuff in My kernel

and tryed to load modules with no luck and My livecd locks

so here i am with My phone in need of help.

----------

## krinn

```
lspci -k | grep -A5 Ether

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 82c6

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

then as you see, kernel will tell you r8169 driver, just build the driver as module, install the module & reboot : voila, udev will load it itself

configure your network next.

----------

## hedmo

krinn

thanks.it was the module name that i missed(just r not RTL)

----------

## hedmo

i dont get it.what is it that i am doing wrong

i have load the kernel module but still no eth

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Loading the kernel module will not start eth0.

With the module loaded, 

```
ifconfig -a
```

will show if the interface exists or not.

If it exits, you can start it by hand with 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

To automate that on boot, add 

```
r8169
```

 to the end of your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file, so the boot sequence loads the module and do 

```
rc-update add net.eth0 defualt
```

so that eth0 is started as a part of the startup sequence.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

once again thanks 

my eth0 had become eth1 so when you gave me ifconfig -a i found it 

by the way shouldnt that be in the gentoo network conf docs  :Question: 

"one problem solved"

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

The eth0/eth1 thing is hard to document as the interface number depends on network card discovery order and how many network cards udev has seen.

The are all remembered in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

You may edit that file to remove/renumber interfaces that are no longer fitted or delete it and reboot, when udev will rewrite it.

If you do the latter, interface numbers are not preserved.

----------

## hedmo

okej the holy things (gpu,sound and network)is up running so i am about to make my new 

make.conf file.i got my self a Phenom II X6 so i am about to set 

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe "

 MAKEOPTS="-j7"

as safe cflags recomend

should i set these use flags to  :Question: 

fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall 

nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc pni monitor cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy 

svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt

and do i have to update my 2.6.31-r10 kernel to

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

If you do int intend to use distcc.  

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe " 
```

is good. gcc will detect whats right for you but it won't work with distcc.

This one liner 

```
echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2 test.c -o test && rm test.c test | grep march
```

shows what -march=native does.

On my X3 I get 

```
-march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10 -dumpbase test.c -auxbase 
```

Set the CXXFLAGS to match the CFLAGS

mtrr is a kernel option, not a USE flag,  mmx sse sse2 mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow sse4a all have corresponding USE flags.  Check out ufed.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

thanks for your advice.i belive your are talking about cross compile if i get it correct.i have had distcc 

on my old installs but did not know what it was.i did read the gentoo docs about cross compile but i am not so good in 

english so i did not understand what it does.i will set at least mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow sse4a to use 

by the way 

mybox cod4 # echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2 test.c -o test && rm test.c test | grep march

bash: test.c: Read-only file system

mybox cod4 #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Cross compiling is when you use one more powerful system to build code for another completely different 'target' architeture.

e.g. using an amd64 system to build binaries that will run on an ARM CPU.

You can cross compile with distcc but its more usually used to allow other systems of the same or very similar architecture to cooperate on building the same piece of software.

The system wanting to build the software runs the configure stage then the preprocessed sources are sent over the network to 'helpers' that return the *.o files. Linking is then done on the build system.

```
test.c: Read-only file system
```

is a very bad sign.  That command should work for any user.

Can you make any new files at all ?

----------

## hedmo

do you mean 

mybox hedmo # mkdir /neddy

mybox hedmo # ls /

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.Shadow.of.Chernobyl-ViTALiTY  home             media  sbin

bin                                         iTunesSetup.exe  mnt    sys

boot                                        lib              neddy  tmp

dev                                         lib32            opt    usr

etc                                         lib64            proc   var

hedmo                                       lost+found       root

mybox hedmo # 

 :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

That worked, so I don't understand your error

----------

## hedmo

me neether but 

mybox hedmo # echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2 test.c -o test && rm test.c test | grep march

Using built-in specs.

Target: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

Configured with: /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r1/work/gcc-4.4.4/configure --prefix=/usr --bindir=/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.4 --includedir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include --datadir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4 --mandir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/man --infodir=/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/info --with-gxx-include-dir=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include/g++-v4 --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --disable-altivec --disable-fixed-point --without-ppl --without-cloog --enable-nls --without-included-gettext --with-system-zlib --disable-checking --disable-werror --enable-secureplt --enable-multilib --enable-libmudflap --disable-libssp --enable-libgomp --enable-cld --with-python-dir=/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/python --disable-libgcj --enable-languages=c,c++ --enable-shared --enable-threads=posix --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --with-bugurl=https://bugs.gentoo.org/ --with-pkgversion='Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5'

Thread model: posix

gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) 

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/cc1 -v test.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10 -dumpbase test.c -auxbase test -O2 -version -o /tmp/ccKkyqyA.s

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/local/include"

ignoring nonexistent directory "/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include"

#include "..." search starts here:

#include <...> search starts here:

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include-fixed

 /usr/include

End of search list.

GNU C (Gentoo 4.4.4-r1 p1.0, pie-0.4.5) version 4.4.4 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)

	compiled by GNU C version 4.4.4, GMP version 4.3.2, MPFR version 2.4.2-p3.

GGC heuristics: --param ggc-min-expand=100 --param ggc-min-heapsize=131072

options passed:  -v test.c -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=2 -march=amdfam10 -mcx16

 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64

 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10 -O2

options enabled:  -falign-labels -falign-loops -fargument-alias

 -fasynchronous-unwind-tables -fauto-inc-dec -fbranch-count-reg

 -fcaller-saves -fcommon -fcprop-registers -fcrossjumping

 -fcse-follow-jumps -fdefer-pop -fdelete-null-pointer-checks

 -fdwarf2-cfi-asm -fearly-inlining -feliminate-unused-debug-types

 -fexpensive-optimizations -fforward-propagate -ffunction-cse -fgcse

 -fgcse-lm -fguess-branch-probability -fident -fif-conversion

 -fif-conversion2 -findirect-inlining -finline

 -finline-functions-called-once -finline-small-functions -fipa-cp

 -fipa-pure-const -fipa-reference -fira-share-save-slots

 -fira-share-spill-slots -fivopts -fkeep-static-consts -fleading-underscore

 -fmath-errno -fmerge-constants -fmerge-debug-strings

 -fmove-loop-invariants -fomit-frame-pointer -foptimize-register-move

 -foptimize-sibling-calls -fpeephole -fpeephole2 -freg-struct-return

 -fregmove -freorder-blocks -freorder-functions -frerun-cse-after-loop

 -fsched-interblock -fsched-spec -fsched-stalled-insns-dep

 -fschedule-insns2 -fsigned-zeros -fsplit-ivs-in-unroller

 -fsplit-wide-types -fstrict-aliasing -fstrict-overflow -fthread-jumps

 -ftoplevel-reorder -ftrapping-math -ftree-builtin-call-dce -ftree-ccp

 -ftree-ch -ftree-copy-prop -ftree-copyrename -ftree-cselim -ftree-dce

 -ftree-dominator-opts -ftree-dse -ftree-fre -ftree-loop-im

 -ftree-loop-ivcanon -ftree-loop-optimize -ftree-parallelize-loops=

 -ftree-pre -ftree-reassoc -ftree-scev-cprop -ftree-sink -ftree-sra

 -ftree-switch-conversion -ftree-ter -ftree-vect-loop-version -ftree-vrp

 -funit-at-a-time -funwind-tables -fvar-tracking -fvect-cost-model

 -fzero-initialized-in-bss -m128bit-long-double -m3dnow -m64 -m80387 -mabm

 -maccumulate-outgoing-args -malign-stringops -mcx16 -mfancy-math-387

 -mfp-ret-in-387 -mfused-madd -mglibc -mieee-fp -mmmx -mno-sse4 -mpopcnt

 -mpush-args -mred-zone -msahf -msse -msse2 -msse3 -msse4a

 -mtls-direct-seg-refs

Compiler executable checksum: 232a7f5bf7cea1a620d3f8f1557cb2c2

 main

Analyzing compilation unit

Performing interprocedural optimizations

 <visibility> <early_local_cleanups> <summary generate> <cp> <inline> <static-var> <pure-const>Assembling functions:

 main

Execution times (seconds)

 TOTAL                 :   0.00             0.00             0.00               1319 kB

Internal checks disabled; compiler is not suited for release.

Configure with --enable-checking=release to enable checks.

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/as -V -Qy -o /tmp/cctRa2dU.o /tmp/ccKkyqyA.s

GNU assembler version 2.20.1 (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) using BFD version (GNU Binutils) 2.20.1.20100303

COMPILER_PATH=/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/

LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../lib64/:/lib/../lib64/:/usr/lib/../lib64/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/:/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../:/lib/:/usr/lib/

COLLECT_GCC_OPTIONS='-v' '-Q'  '-O2' '-o' 'test'

 /usr/libexec/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/collect2 --eh-frame-hdr -m elf_x86_64 -dynamic-linker /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -o test /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../lib64/crt1.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../lib64/crti.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/crtbegin.o -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../lib64 -L/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/../lib64 -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib -L/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../.. /tmp/cctRa2dU.o -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed -lc -lgcc --as-needed -lgcc_s --no-as-needed /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/crtend.o /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/../../../../lib64/crtn.o

mybox hedmo #

after reboot

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo, 

You have

```
-march=amdfam10 -mcx16 -msahf -mpopcnt --param l1-cache-size=64 --param l1-cache-line-size=64 --param l2-cache-size=512 -mtune=amdfam10 -dumpbase 
```

now. That looks better.

----------

## hedmo

next problem  i dont have a cdrom  (no /dev/cdrom)

and cant find the kernel model

mybox ~ # lspci -k 

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port B)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G)

	Kernel driver in use: pcieport-driver

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40)

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8410

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

	Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

02:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8413

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8432

	Kernel driver in use: r8169

	Kernel modules: r8169

04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8384

05:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843f

	Kernel driver in use: ahci

05:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843f

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R600 [Radeon HD 2900 Series]

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc HIS Radeon HD 2900XT 512MB GDDR3 VIVO PCIe

	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

	Kernel modules: fglrx

06:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R600 Audio Device [Radeon HD 2900 Series]

	Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc R600 Audio Device [Radeon HD 2900 Series]

	Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

	Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

mybox ~ #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

```
05:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 02)

Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843f 
```

Yhat suggests it wants the AHCI driver but that is already loaded.

Try the Jmicron PATA driver in the SATA menu in the kernel.

While you are there, check that you have SCSI CDROM enabled too. Even if your CDROM is PATA, it will get a SCSI name. /dev.sr0

-- edit --

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40)

Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] 
```

This SATA controller is in IDE mode. Thats a verybadthing. IDE mode is intended to allow the installation of the Windows XP AHCI driver, so windows users can then switch to AHCI mode. IDE mode functionality is often restricted e.g. no DMA at all, so its very slow. Thats a BIOS setting.  The right setting for Linux is always AHCI.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

Jmicron was the one. i have the other ones.about ide mode i that my hard drives  :Question:  and if that so i will try to

fix it as you told me (in bios)

----------

## hedmo

today i  tryed to get the ide mode off of  the sata cont but all i get is boot error.grub start but some thing is wrong with my 

hd setup in grub.

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/md3

and the grub looks verry bad

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

I suspect your hard drives have been renumbered.

Boot normally.

At the grub prompt press 'e'

Edit the 

```
root (hd0,0) 
```

line until it reads 

```
root (hd
```

and press  the tab key.

If you only have  a single drive, grub will add a 0, if you have a choice, grub will list the drives seen by the BIOS.

Choose a drive number and edit the  

```
root (hd
```

 to read 

```
root (hd1,
```

 if you choose 1.

Press tab again and grub will list all of the partitions on that drive. From this information, you may be able to determine the boot drive.

Even with trial and error, it does not take long.  These edits are to the grub.conf in memory. They are not saved to disk.

Its also possible that you will need to reinstall grub to the MBR as the MBR installation process edits the installed binaries so grub can find itself.

----------

## hedmo

i just needed to get a kernel update to get the AHCI and grub to work as it should

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

emerge --sync

emerge -1 gentoo-sources

copy your old .config file from the current kernel to the new kernel

cd the new kernel

run make oldconfig

rebuild and reinstall your kernel.

update grub.conf

fix the /usr/src/linux symlink

rebuild any third party code theta builds against the kernel.

reboot into the new kernel

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

at the moment i am making a  emerge  --newuse --update --deep --ask --verbose world

but

mybox ~ # emerge -av gentoo-sources grub

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r10  USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r10  USE="ncurses -custom-cflags -netboot -static" 1,036 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,036 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

mybox ~ #

so i am up to date 

is that the way to update to a new kernel   :Question: 

i have always made a manually (make menuconfig) update to update my kernel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

That has pulled the kernel sources onto your system but no more. Kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r10 is available for you to configure, compile and install, just as you did when you installed gentoo.

You either used genkernel or you configured your own kernel. You still need to 

```
copy your old .config file from the current kernel to the new kernel

cd the new kernel

run make oldconfig

rebuild and reinstall your kernel.

update grub.conf

fix the /usr/src/linux symlink

rebuild any third party code theta builds against the kernel.

reboot into the new kernel
```

if you do it the manual way or do 

```
eselect kernel
```

to choose your newest kernel, then run genkernel if you are a genkernel user.

----------

## Ant P.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> This one liner 
> 
> ```
> echo 'int main(){return 0;}' > test.c && gcc -v -Q -march=native -O2 test.c -o test && rm test.c test | grep march
> ```
> ...

 

FYI, here's an improved version I made up:

```
gcc -v -march=native -x c /dev/null 2>&1 | grep -- '-march' | egrep -o -- '-+(m|param )\S+'
```

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon 

i have configured my the new kernel by doing this:

hedmo@mybox ~ $ su

Password: 

mybox hedmo # mount /dev/md1 /boot

mybox hedmo # cd /usr/src/linux

mybox linux # make menuconfig

fixing my kernel and:

mybox linux #make && make modules_install

mybox linux #cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r10

mybox linux # ls /boot

boot                      kernel-2.6.34-gentoo-r2   kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r5

grub                      kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r10  lost+found

kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10  kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r2

mybox linux # reboot

i dont need to eselect the new kenel.it will be in /usr/src/linux direct.if i want to configure another kernel i use eselect.

and if i want to test another kernel i switch at boot by edit grub 

Ant_P

thank 

mybox linux # gcc -v -march=native -x c /dev/null 2>&1 | grep -- '-march' | egrep -o -- '-+(m|param )\S+'

-march=amdfam10

-mcx16

-msahf

-mpopcnt

-mabm

--param l1-cache-size=64

--param l1-cache-line-size=64

--param l2-cache-size=512

-mtune=amdfam10

mybox linux #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> [ebuild R ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r10 USE="-build -deblob -symlink" 0 kB 

 

That shows that the /usr/src/linux symlink on your kernel is not updated when you get a new kernel.

What does 

```
uname -a
```

 show now?

I suspect you have remade your old kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Ant_P,

Thats not my oneliner - I bookmarked it from a post on the forums ... now I've lost the bookmark

----------

## hedmo

hedmo@mybox ~ $ su

Password: 

mybox hedmo # uname -a

Linux mybox 2.6.35-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Aug 7 11:30:13 GMT 2010 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) 64 Processor 244 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

mybox hedmo # 

my old kernel was 2.6.31-gentoo-r10

i have put the symlink away from /etc/make.conf .there was one day i missed a kernel update and i cleaned the old one.so i dont want to make that 

mistake one more time thats why (-symlink) in make.conf

is it possible you can help me with my sound to.please

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

2.6.35-gentoo is the kernel you are running but you expected 2.6.35-gentoo-r10

Its odd that it says 2.6.35-gentoo #1, which means its the first build of that kernel.

The Sat Aug 7 11:30:13 GMT 2010 is the kernel build time, so you are clearly not running the kernel you think you are.

I can help you with your sound but lets get you running 2.6.35-gentoo-r10 first because fixing your sound will probably mean fixing your kernel, so its key that we work with the right kernel. Lets fix that first.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

sorry i made a mistake.it was my old box at the post. this is  better.

hedmo@mybox ~ $ su

Password: 

mybox hedmo # uname -a 

Linux mybox 2.6.35-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Tue Oct 12 20:18:42 GMT 2010 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1055T Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

mybox hedmo #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Good, as you say, thats much better.

To start on your sound, we need to know what sound devices you have.

PCI connected sound devices will be shown by lspci

USB connected sound devices will be shown by lsusb. Webcams with microphones count as sound devices.

Please post the output of both lspci and lsusb with all your sound devices connected.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

thanks lest start.i can here sound but its realy low and i mean bad low.using analog output. here some info

mybox hedmo # lspci | grep Audio

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

06:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc R600 Audio Device [Radeon HD 2900 Series]

mybox hedmo # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 3: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

mybox hedmo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                40147  0 

snd_seq_device          4539  1 snd_seq

vboxdrv              1718936  0 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18432  1 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   261846  1 

snd_hda_intel          18413  3 

snd_hda_codec          58972  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               4412  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                55637  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              14868  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    39836  13 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

fglrx                2452656  77 

soundcore               1176  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          6163  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

mybox hedmo #nano -w /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.23 ---

alias snd-card-0 snd-hda-intel

alias sound-slot-0 snd-hda-intel

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i have tryed all i can think of.even switched to alsa-driver (at the moment).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

alsa-driver is a bad choice. It often gets out of step with the kernel, which causes problems.  If it built and installed OK we can leave it for now.

On the good news front  *Quote:*   

> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog] 

 card 0 is your analogue card.  Card 0 is also the default sound card.

Run alsamixer. Turn off all switches (mute) except Master, PCM and Front Stereo.  You may not have them all as different cards name them differently.

Set the sliders above those switches, which should be on, to about 70%

Check that your front speakers are connected to the pale green socket on your sound card.

Play some music from your hard drive

```
├──┤

│OO│

└──┘ 
```

```
├──┤

│MM│

└──┘ 
```

Getting the Mute right is key as HDA sound cards can operate at two sample rates 44.1kHz and 48kHz, but only one rate at a time. 44.1 is used for analoge and 48 for digital sound.  If any digital channels are enabled, all of the analogue ones are off.

When you make it work from the front speakers, you can try the controls one at a time to be able to add more sources and more outputs.  Oh. If this system has a headphones channel, that must be off to start with too.

----------

## hedmo

I have tryed build in kernel,kernel modules and now of kernel 

alsa-driver.all the same.I have muted all my digital outputs and set all my

analog outputs to full volume and unmute even PCM and master

but I think you got the answer. I can not mute my headphones and maybe 

that's the problem because I can hear the sound if I set my amp to max but it's 

badly low.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

You are hearing crosstalk between one sound channel and another or the must is not perfect.

Read less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/ALSA-Configuration.txt, also less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt 

and less /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio.txt

The Intel-HDA driver does not always detect your hardware properly, so when the module loads, you may need to help it with a module parameter.

The routine is

```
modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
```

to remove the module. If its in use, you must remove the module thats using it first.

```
modprobe -r snd_hda_intel <parm>=<value>
```

For <parm> you will want model, so its 

```
modprobe -r snd_hda_intel model=<value>
```

Various <values> are listed in the files above.

Rinse and repeat. When you find one that works, we can automate it

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

i have read the txt and there is most for laptops as i understod.i dont fully understand it.

can you give me more info to start with.like 

Code:

modprobe -r snd_hda_intel <parm>=<value>

i understand  what you want me to do but not <parm>=<value>.i am not so good at english and this sort of things.

i missed the hda-audio-models.txt too read but as i can see my card is not there only ALC882/883/885/888/889

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Your sound interface is in two parts. snd_hda_intel is the kernel driver for the hardware exposed to the kernel.

Chips like ALC882, and many others, provide the codecs.  The kernel tries to detect which codec chip you have but sometimes it gets it wrong.

Trying them all is harmless.

First, you must remove the module

```
modprobe -r snd_hda_intel
```

removes the module, so you can reload it. You need to do this to set module parameters.

Now you can try 

```
modprobe snd_hda_intel model=alc880
```

and test.  If it works, make a note of  model=alc880 so we can automate it.

If not, move onto the next one 

```
modprobe -r snd_hda_intel

modprobe snd_hda_intel model=acl260
```

 and so on.

What do you have in /dev/snd ?

----------

## hedmo

by-path    controlC1  hwC1D0    pcmC0D0p  pcmC1D3p

controlC0  hwC0D0     pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D3p  timer

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Your /dev/snd shows you have two sound cards controlC0 and controlC1

Card0 has some bits missing

```
controlC0

hwC0D0

pcmC0D0c

pcmC0D0p
```

is all good, thats the control interface and front stereo playback and capture devices.

Then Card0 goes to  pcmC0D3p ... thats device 3 playback.

Now if it has a device 3, it should also have a device 1 and 2.

----------

## hedmo

I got some problem with the modules. I have --unmerge

alsa-driver and alsa-headers and put alsa away from

my kernel but still the modules shows in lsmod.I have

disable force modules to load in kernel and put alsasound

away from rc-update boot. if i remove modules manualy

and load others,i get the old ones back in use

when i start alsa.if is want to get the old modules

away,i have to disable sound support from my kernel.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/.... for alsa modules, or try 

```
modprobe -l | less
```

The kernel modules and alsa-driver modules install in two different places.

It is possible to get both sets installed, which is a really bad idea. Harmless to the hardware but it won't work.

If you are not completely sure that you only have the kernel modules, rebuild and reinstall your kernel starting with the 

```
make clean
```

 step.

----------

## hedmo

i updated to a new kernel,dont have kernel modules in the new kernel,just sound support as a module 

an alsa drivers. at the moment but its the the same as before.

mybox linux # modprobe -l | less

alsa-driver/acore/snd.ko

alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko

alsa-driver/acore/snd-timer.ko

alsa-driver/acore/snd-hwdep.ko

alsa-driver/acore/snd-pcm.ko

alsa-driver/acore/snd-page-alloc.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-ca0110.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-hdmi.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-analog.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-via.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cmedia.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-realtek.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-cirrus.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-si3054.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-conexant.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

alsa-driver/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-idt.ko

mybox linux #

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

kernel drivers are preferred over emerge alsa-drivers.

Remove alsa-drivers and add the kernel modules as modules.

Before you touch the kernel, be sure that 

```
modprobe -l | less
```

 shows that alsa-driver/ has gone, or at least, is empty.

----------

## hedmo

okej away with alsa-driver,alsa-headers,alsa-utils and clean /lib/modules/2.6.36-rc8-git5/alsa-driver

but alsa-driver is still there

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

The kernel sources and alsa-drivers are two different places to get what in an ideal world would be the same thing.

You need everything else in the ALSA guideexcept emerge alsa-drivers.

The kernel modules and alsa-drivers even provide the same *.ko files.

Your /lib/modules/2.6.36-rc8-git5/alsa-driver directory can remain, as long as its empty.

----------

## hedmo

Yes i have to clean that dir. otherwise I 

can not compile the kernel.that one I did know   :Smile: 

okej what do you want me to set in the kernel

i have tryed all that i could came up with.the

one in the gentoo realtek wiki or just generic.

by the way,i have tryed to remove the modules

tryed to switch to another module with build in 

and kernel modules with my last kernel. but

it is the same. if i set in kernel

sound support

alsa

intel_hda

and just ati and generic i still get the same chipset

in alsamixer but if i put generic away it change

to a blank chipset and only pcm.

----------

## hedmo

i have set 

sound support

alsa

intel_hda

generic and ati

so i could get this:

ybox ~ # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.                                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ID 892" "HDA:10ec0892,104383c0,00100302" "0x1043" "0x8410"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #1 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #2 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #3 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #4 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #5 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #6 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #7 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #8 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #9 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #10 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #11 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #12 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #13 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #14 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #15 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #16 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #17 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #19 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #21 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #22 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #23 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #24 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #25 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #26 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #27 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #28 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255: failed to obtain info for control #30 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1388: Cannot write control '2:0:0:PCM Playback Volume:0' : Operation not permitted

 * Errors while restoring defaults, ignoring                             [ ok ]

mybox ~ # alsaconf

Running update-modules...

Loading driver...

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

WARNING: Deprecated config file /etc/modprobe.conf, all config files belong into /etc/modprobe.d/.                                                      [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

alsactl: set_control:1388: Cannot write control '2:0:0:PCM Playback Volume:0' : Operation not permitted                                                 [ ok ]

Setting default volumes...

Now ALSA is ready to use.

 For adjustment of volumes, use your favorite mixer.

 Have a lot of fun!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

```
<*> Sound card support  --->  

   <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

   < >   Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)  ---> 
```

then inside Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->, these setting add alsas OSS emulation interface 

```
  │ │        --- Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                                          │ │  

  │ │        <M>   Sequencer support                                                        │ │  

  │ │        < >     Sequencer dummy client                                                 │ │  

  │ │        <M>   OSS Mixer API                                                            │ │  

  │ │        <M>   OSS PCM (digital audio) API                                              │ │  

  │ │        [*]     OSS PCM (digital audio) API - Include plugin system                    │ │  

  │ │        [*]   OSS Sequencer API                                                        │ │  

  │ │        <M>   HR-timer backend support                                                 │ │  

  │ │        [*]     Use HR-timer as default sequencer timer                                │ │  

  │ │        [*]   Dynamic device file minor numbers                                        │ │  

  │ │        [*]   Support old ALSA API 
```

These settings must be off, they are for debug. Some stop proper operation of ALSA

```
  │ │        [ ]   Verbose procfs contents                                                  │ │  

  │ │        [ ]   Verbose printk                                                           │ │  

  │ │        [ ]   Debug                                                                    │ │  

  │ │        [ ]   Generic sound devices  --->
```

```
[*]   PCI sound devices  --->
```

enables you to select PCI devices ...  Choose 

```
<M>   Intel HD Audio  --->
```

   all other options in that menu should be off, as you don't need them.

Inside the  Intel HD Audio  ---> choose any and all settings *except*  Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio which must be off.

I don't know which CODECS you have so I can't provide any guideance there but its safe to build them all.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

i have compiled my kernel after your advice and set my "realtek codec".now i can:

modprobe -r snd_hda_intel

but if i set an other module like:

modprobe snd_hda_intel model=alc880

i still get my old realtek ALC892 chip in alsamixer.its when i start alsasound that make this happend

it give me this chip by force or some thing like that.i belive i  should get ALC880 chip in alsamixer 

when i set it manually but i am getting this:

Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ID 892" "HDA:10ec0892,104383c0,00100302" "0x1043" "0x8410"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

```
model=
```

kernel parameter has nothing to do with your actual codec, rather, it helps set up snd_hda_intel to accommodate the way the codec is wired on your card.

How do you know you really have a Realtek ALC892 codec?  

snd_hda_intel isn't very good at detection.

If your codec is a separate chip on your sound card, you may be able to read the writing on it. It may be that the codec is included in one corner of a much larger chip and rather than buy actual codec chips, Creative Labs pay somebody a fee to use the design.

You will need the codec driver for your chip in snd_hda_intel in the kernel but don't trust alsamixer to tell you the truth about what it is.

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon wrote:

How do you know you really have a Realtek ALC892 codec? 

i dont know if it is realtek ALC892 but via:

lspci

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

i could find a gentoo wiki that have the same lspci.so i used that wiki to build my kernel. 

from the start i had som other setup in my kernel.at that point i just had master and pcm in alsamixer.

the chipset was the same (ALC892) and all the time i try some thing it ends up with:

 found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ID 892" "HDA:10ec0892,104383c0,00100302" "0x1043" "0x8410"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

the soundcard i on my motherboard so i dont have any info more then what i can find on internet

i need to use my motherboard soundcard because i dont have the space to use my pci slot (crossfire).

i have tryd an other soundcard and off course it works super .

is there a way to find out what soundcard i have and what codec is in use

----------

## NeddySeagoon

hedmo,

Post the output of lspci -n for the line that starts 00:14.2

That will provide the vendor and device ID of your sound card.  Its supposed to be changed by the vendor if the hardware changes, so it will be unique to you sound card set up. 

Hmm, I'm using one of those 

```
00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
```

and it seems to just work

```
┌───────────────────

│ Card: HDA ATI SB  

│ Chip: VIA VT1708S 

│ View: F3:[Playback]
```

with a different codec.

What motherboard do you have?

I'm using a MA78T-E 

My lspci -n is 

```
00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383
```

----------

## hedmo

.Last edited by hedmo on Sun Oct 24, 2010 6:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

my motherboard is a m4a89td pro

Asus M4A89TD Pro Features

# AMD 890FX chipset

# AMD SB850 Southbridge

# Realtek ALC892 7.1 channel high-definition audio codec, as well as coaxial and optical S/PDIF outputs

# Two Realtek RTL8111E PCI-Express Gigabit LAN

that is a pit of my 

mybox ~ # lspci -n

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383 (rev 40)

NeddySeagoon wrote:

don't trust alsamixer to tell you the truth about what it is.

mybox linux # head -n 1 /proc/asound/card*/codec*

==> /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 <==

Codec: Realtek ALC892

==> /proc/asound/card1/codec#0 <==

Codec: ATI R6xx HDMI

mybox linux #

----------

## hedmo

NeddySeagoon

i installed  kde again to day and got a note:

This is the list of devices KDE thinks can be removed:

           *Captue: HDA ATI SB (ALC892 Analog)

           *Output: HDA ATI SB (ALC892 Anallog)

 the digital ones i belive works (can not test it) 

mybox hedmo # aplay -l | grep card

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 3: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: ATI HDMI [ATI HDMI]

mybox hedmo #

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, I have this problem too:

```
Found hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC1200" "HDA:10ec0888,104382fc,00100101" "0x1043" "0x82fe"

Hardware is initialized using a generic method

alsactl: set_control:1255 failed to obtain info for control #17 (No such file or directory)

alsactl: set_control:1255 failed to obtain info for control #20 (No such file or directory)
```

What does it mean? How to solve this problem?   :Confused: 

----------

